# Lost small Watershed dry bag, Grand Cyn 4/25



## RiversForever (Jun 4, 2017)

4/25 in a flip in Crystal Rapids in the Grand Canyon I lost my Watershed Ocoee dry bag, Coyote color (kind of a caramel color) with a River Management Society logo embossed on it and my personal phone number written in sharpie on the outside. It contained my ID and a LOT of personal items including:
binoculars, wallet with credit cards and cash, Leatherman tool, Canon D-10 camera, headlamp, Buff, small AM/FM shortwave radio, another knife and expensive prescription glasses. I figured once I dropped the $$ on replacement glasses someone would find my bag and contact me. No luck yet. The bag is sort of rock colored, so it may be wedged between rocks on shore. The bag may remain watertight for weeks or months, so I haven't entirely given up hope but I'm getting close. Two of several lessons learned - secure your small personal bag with more than one piece of webbing and don't use a rock colored dry bag. Oh, and when you have someone send your passport to Flagstaff so you can board the plane home, be sure they send it registered mail. It took a while with TSA to prove my identity with absolutely no ID.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

How did you get past the TSA?


----------



## RiversForever (Jun 4, 2017)

Intensive questioning and thorough pat-down. The TSA agent was on the phone with someone, somewhere who had the answers to the questions I was asked.


----------



## RiversForever (Jun 4, 2017)

*bag was found*


Someone found my bag near Crystal Rapids. Contents were wet but intact.


----------

